# .357 Magnum and .38 Special target loads



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am in need of some more target ammo for my .357. What do you recommend for an inexpensive target load in both .357 and .38.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The cheapest .38 Special ammo you can find should work in any .38 Special or .357 magnum revolver. I buy the Winchester 100 packs at Walmart. They also sometimes have Remington Jacketed Soft Points in 125 grain .357's that are relatively cheap.


----------

